# Choice Gear: Grand Theft Auto V #GTAV Trailer Released Today Complete with Audi R8 Spyder



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While it won't be on most parent's must-have list of video games junior should be playing without supervision, most with any savvy around a gaming console will certainly name Rockstar Games' 'Grand Theft Auto' series as a major guilty pleasure. Take note then Audi enthusiast wary parent or guilty gamer, Rockstar has released the trailer for its new *Grand Theft Auto V*. Even better, it appears one of the cars in the game might just be the Audi R8 Spyder.

Of course, Grand Theft Auto isn't your typical driving sim like Forza or Gran Turismo. The complicated physics engines and painstaking attention to automotive detail give way to true crime plot geared to adolescent tastes and like-minded missions that you need to complete within an always surprisingly realistic virtually real city... this time it would appear San Andreas a.k.a. SoCal/Hollywood.

As you'll note when you watch below, the car's aren't always based on reality even though some are very close to real cars like the one that looks like the R8 Spyder. No doubt this facsimile will be a favorite choice of Audi-minded gamers firing up Grand Theft Auto V when it finally comes out.


----------

